# Ottawa, Ontario - free to good home - 2 year old male



## GoldenSummer

Another sad tale, a two year old GR is being given away, he's in Ottawa, Ontario and free to good home. 
http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-g...lden-Retriver-to-good-home-W0QQAdIdZ197244668

Hopefully posting here will get him a good home rather then a god knows what type of home thats more likely on kijiji.


----------



## Karen519

*Bingo*

HERE IS BINGO:

Beautiful boy!!

I emld. this man and sent him a link to the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada.


----------



## mylissyk

Please, please send an email to the poster with contact information for the local rescues. You can find them listed here:


*Canada Golden Rescues*

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/golden/gr_rescue.htm

The Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service Inc. (The Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service Inc.)


----------



## GoldenSummer

Opps, now he has 2 emails saying to take him to a rescue  I should of checked this thread before doing it but I made 2 threads about goldens and the other one said to email the user with information. Poor baby, I hope he finds a good happy home!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenSummer*

GoldenSummer

I am so glad that you emld. him, too-he can't get enough emails suggesting rescue. I really hope he does contact them.

Please let us know if you get a reply from him-I've rcvd. no reply!


----------



## C's Mom

Thank you Karen and Goldensummer for emailing him a link to the rescue, I was just about to do the same when I read the OP.  Here's hoping that Bingo finds a great home soon.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Well, that makes 3 messages for him to contact the Golden Retriever Rescues. I emailed the rescue in Ottawa,about this add. The more the better. Hopefully he does give him to the rescue. They will find him a great home.


----------



## GoldenSummer

I doubt I will hear back... people don't seem to like being told whats best :s But we'll see. I'm glad that posting this thread has helped by A) getting the info to pass on and B) that maybe getting several responses saying to take him to a rescue might help the pup.


----------



## GoldenSummer

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Well, that makes 3 messages for him to contact the Golden Retriever Rescues. I emailed the rescue in Ottawa,about this add. The more the better. Hopefully he does give him to the rescue. They will find him a great home.



Ottawa has its own Golden Retriever rescue place? I went to http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/ that talks about northern and gta. Did I end up at the wrong site? Are there other links to rescues in Ontario?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

The Golden Retriever Rescue of Ontario has a division near Ottawa. I'll get you the info, when I get home from work.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

GoldenSummer said:


> Ottawa has its own Golden Retriever rescue place? I went to http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/ that talks about northern and gta. Did I end up at the wrong site? Are there other links to rescues in Ontario?


 
If you contact Golden Rescue, they will direct you where to send your email or they will do it for you. I know they have people in or near Ottawa.

Did anyone hear back from this guy? I haven't.


----------



## Capehank

I emailed the gentleman to tell him I am interested in Bingo. Let's see what happens.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope he responds.


----------



## Capehank

My husband does not know I posted, so this will be a surprise for him if I need to make a road trip. LOL


----------



## Capehank

My husband is ok with getting Bingo. Now I just have to wait to hear back from the gentleman in Cananda. If I can get Bingo, I need to have the correct paperwork to cross the border. What paper work do I need?


----------



## Capehank

I think I am going to call the gentleman today. It will be an international call, so if anyone else out there can make a call to him for me to see if Bingo is still available that would be great. If Bingo is available, I will make the international call. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I have tried to email and call him and had no response.
It was originally posted on April 8, so perhaps Bingo is already adopted.


----------



## Capehank

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> I have tried to email and call him and had no response.
> It was originally posted on April 8, so perhaps Bingo is already adopted.


Ok thank you. You may be right. I hope if he is placed, that he has a nice home.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I called this morning and got the answering machine. I left my number for him to call me back. Hopefully he calls back whether he still has the dog or not. My fingers are still crossed.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Capehank said:


> My husband is ok with getting Bingo. Now I just have to wait to hear back from the gentleman in Cananda. If I can get Bingo, I need to have the correct paperwork to cross the border. What paper work do I need?


We did this several months ago for Duke, a lab, to get from Ohio to Sutton Ontario, you need a health certificate from the vet stating that he is healthy and up to date on vaccines and YOU need a passport or provisionary canadien driver's license to cross the border.


----------

